# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट : खेल के अलावा भी बहुत कुछ

## ingole

*दोस्तों.................पेश कर रहा हू क्रिकेट पे आधारित एक सूत्र जिसमे आप पाएंगे कुछ रोचक, मनोरंजक और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारियां वो भी* *अपने ही अंदाज़** में......यानि की कुछ चित्र और कुछ बातें....*

----------


## ingole

*बचपन से ही कैसे उस्ताद हैं सचिन, देखें तस्वीरें*

----------


## ingole

*बचपन से ही कैसे उस्ताद हैं सचिन, देखें तस्वीरें

*



*
*

----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole

*सचिन तक रह गए इस पाकिस्तानी रिकॉर्ड के आगे 'बौने'**कहते हैं प्रतिभा किसी देश या किसी बाउंड्री में बंधी नहीं रहती।  भारत और पाकिस्तान भले ही अब अलग-अलग देश हों, लेकिन खेल इन दोनों को  जोड़े हुए है। पाकिस्तान के पूर्व ओपनर अलीमुद्दीन के निधन से दोनों देशों  को गहरा सदमा लगा है।* 
*भारत में जन्मे पाकिस्तान के पूर्व  सलामी बल्लेबाज अलीमुद्दीन का लंबी बीमारी के बाद  लंदन में 81  वर्ष की उम्र में निधन हो गया। इस होनहार क्रिकेटर ने बहुत छोटी सी उम्र  में एक ऐसा रिकॉर्ड बनाया था जिसे आज तक कोई अन्य खिलाड़ी नहीं तोड़ सका  है। इस रिकॉर्ड की खासियत यह थी यह उन्होंने बतौर भारतीय खिलाड़ी बनाया था। * 

*आइए, जानते हैं इस धुरंधर के करियर और जिंदगी से जुड़ी कुछ बेहद खास बातें...*

----------


## ingole

*अलीमुद्दीन का  जन्म अविभाजित भारत के अजमेर शहर में 15 दिसंबर 1930 को हुआ।  क्रिकेट का खेल जैसे उनके लिए एक जुनून था। उन्होंने महज 12 साल और 73 दिन  की उम्र में फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट खेलना शुरू कर दिया था। फर्स्ट क्लास  क्रिकेट में डेब्यू करने वाले वे दुनिया के सबसे युवा क्रिकेटर थे। उनके इस  रिकॉर्ड को आज तक कोई नहीं तोड़ सका।*



*अपने पहले मुकाबले में उन्होंने टीम के लिए सर्वाधिक रनों का योगदान दिया  था। हालांकि, उन्होंने पहली पारी में महज 13 और दूसरी पारी में 27 रन बनाए  थे, फिर भी उन्होंने अपनी प्रतिभा की झलक उस मैच में दिखा दी थी।  अलीमुद्दीन स्पेशलिस्ट ओपनर थे। पाकिस्तानी क्रिकेट की सबसे पहली गेंद का  सामना उन्होंने ही किया था। यह मैच सिंध में वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ खेला गया  था।*

----------


## ingole

*उन्होंने पाकिस्तान के लिए 1954 से 1962 के बीच 25 टेस्ट मैच खेले और 1901  रन बनाए थे। उम्दा फील्डरों में गिने जाने वाले अलीमुद्दीन के खाते में 140  फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों से 7275 रन हैं। उन्होंने प्रथम श्रेणी क्रिकेट में 14  शतक और 38 अर्धशतक लगाए। अलीमुद्दीन का नाम पाकिस्तान के उम्दा फील्डरों  में गिना जाता है। उन्होंने फर्स्ट क्लास मैचों में 65 कैच लपके।*



*अलीमुद्दीन ने 26 फरवरी 1955 को कराची में हुए भारत के खिलाफ टेस्ट में  नाबाद 103 रन की यादगार पारी खेली थी। उनके शतक के दम पर ही पाकिस्तान वह  मुकाबला ड्रा करवा सका था। अलीम ने उस पारी में बेहतरीन 15 चौके लगाए थे।  उन्होंने करियर का दूसरा टेस्ट सैकड़ा इंगलैंड के खिलाफ 1962 में लगाया। यह  मैच भी कराची में खेला गया था। उन्होंने पहली पारी में 109 रन और दूसरी  पारी में 53 रन बना कर टीम को मैच ड्रा करवाने में मदद की थी।*



*क्रिकेट से संन्यास लेने के बाद उन्होंने पाकिस्तान इंटरनेशनल एयरवेज में  नौकरी की। उनकी पोस्टिंग लंदन के हीथ्रो एयरपोर्ट पर थी। अपने भाई-बहनों का  ख्याल रखने के लिए उन्होंने जिंदगी भर कुंवारा रहने का फैसला लिया था।*

----------


## ingole

*जब गेंद ने ले ली एक होनहार क्रिकेटर की जान**
क्रिकेट का खेल शौहरत और दौलत तो देता है, लेकिन इस खेल में जान जाने का भी  खतरा रहता है। साउथ अफ्रीका के विकेटकीपर मार्क बाउचर कुछ ऐसी ही स्थिति  से गुजर रहे हैं। एक अभ्यास मैच के दौरान उनकी लेफ्ट आंख गिल्ली लगने के  कारण घायल हो गई। वे अब इंगलैंड के खिलाफ पहला टेस्ट नहीं खेल सकेंगे। 

बाउचर बहुत भाग्यशाली हैं कि उनकी चोट इतनी गंभीर नहीं है, लेकिन कुछ  क्रिकेटर इतनी लकी नहीं रहे। 14 साल पहले 23 फरवरी 1998 को भारतीय क्रिकेट  इतिहास की सबसे दुखद घटना घटी थी। उत्तर प्रदेश के क्रिकेटर रमन लांबा का  शॉर्ट लेग पर फील्डिंग करते समय सिर में चोट लगने के कारण निधन हो गया था।*

----------


## ingole

*लांबा ढाका के बंगबंधु स्टेडियम में एक क्लब मैच खेल रहे थे। उसी मैच में  उन्हें यह जानलेवा चोट लगी थी। लांबा ढाका प्रीमियर लीग में अबहानी क्रीड़ा  चक्र टीम की ओर से खेलते थे। 20 फरवरी 1998 को लांबा मोहम्मदन स्पोर्टिंग  के खिलाफ एक मुकाबले में फील्डिंग कर रहे थे। टीम के कप्तान खालिद मसहूद ने  उन्हें शॉर्ट लेग पर फील्डिंग करने के लिए बुला लिया।*



*मसहूद ने खब्बू स्पिनर सैफुल्लाह खान को आक्रमण पर लगा रखा था। अंतिम तीन  गेंदों के लिए उन्होंने लांबा को फील्डिंग के लिए लगाया। मसहूद ने लांबा से  पूछा, तुम्हें हेलमेट चाहिए। तो इस पर लांबा ने दिलेरी दिखाते हुए कहा,  महज तीन गेंदों की ही तो बात है, मैं संभाल लूंगा*





*बल्लेबाजी क्रीज पर थे मेहराब हुस्सैन। सैफुल्लाह की शॉर्ट लेंथ गेंद पर  मेहराब ने जोरदार शॉट लगाया। गेंद सीधे जाकर लांबा के सिर पर जाकर लगी।  मेहराब का शॉट इतना जोरदार था कि गेंद लांबा के सिर पर लगने के बाद सीधे  विकेटकीपर के पास चली गई। विकेटकीपर ने कैच लपकने में कोई गलती नहीं की और  मेहराब आउट हो गए।*

----------


## ingole

*सभी खिलाड़ी विकेट की खुशी मनाने में जुट गए थे। लेकिन तभी कप्तान मसहूद का  ध्यान लांबा की ओर गया। वो सिर पर गेंद लगने के बाद से ही जमीन पर पड़े  थे। मसहूद ने जाकर लांबा को उठाया और पूछा ज्यादा तो नहीं लगी? लांबा ने  जवाब दिया, मैं बिल्कुल ठीक हूं।*



*लांबा खुद उठकर ड्रेसिंग रूम तक गए। लेकिन अंदर जाकर उनकी हालत खराब होने  लगी। ऐसा देखकर टीम प्रबंधन ने तुरंत लांबा को अस्पताल में भर्ती करवाया।  अस्पताल में पहुंचते ही डॉक्टर ने लांबा के सिर का ऑपरेशन किया। लांबा के  मस्तिष्क के बाएं हिस्से में एक रक्त का थक्का जम गया था। सर्जनों ने उसे  तुरंत निकाल दिया, लेकिन फिर भी उनकी सेहत में कोई सुधार नहीं हुआ।*




*दुर्घटना के तुरंत बाद दिल्ली से लांबा के परिवार को बुलाया गया। लांबा की  पत्नी अपने दो छोटे बच्चों के साथ तत्काल ही ढाका पहुंच गईं। 22 फरवरी 1998  को डॉक्टरों ने लांबा को क्लीनिकली मृत घोषित कर दिया। 23 फरवरी को  डॉक्टरों ने लांबा की पत्नी की अनुमति के बाद उन्हें वेंटिलेटर से हटा  दिया। लांबा के साथ हुई घातक दुर्घटना सभी क्रिकेटरों के लिए एक सबक बन गई  है। लांबा को हेलमेट ना पहनना बहुत महंगा पड़ा था।*

----------


## ingole

*सचिन को समझते हैं सबसे 'बुड्ढा', तो मिलिए इन सात सूरमाओं से*

*इंडियन क्रिकेट टीम में सचिन तेंडुलकर का चयन हो या न हो, हर बार वे चर्चा  का विषय होते हैं। यदि उनका सिलेक्शन वनडे टीम के लिए होता है, तो लोग कहते  हैं अब उन्हें युवाओं को मौका देना चाहिए और हट जाना चाहिए। और यदि वे खुद  अपना नाम वापस ले लेते हैं, तो आलोचक कहते हैं, सचिन देश के लिए नहीं अपने  लिए खेलते हैं। ऐसे में सचिन आखिर करें तो करें क्या?

वनडे क्रिकेट इतिहास में सबसे लंबे समय तक खेलने वाले सचिन सबसे बुजुर्ग  क्रिकेटर हैं, लेकिन टेस्ट क्रिकेट में ऐसे भी खिलाड़ी हुए हैं जिनका करियर  31 साल लंबा रहा है।

आइए, एक नजर डालते हैं टेस्ट इतिहास के सात सबसे बुजुर्ग क्रिकेटर्स के रिकॉर्ड पर...*

----------


## ingole

*इंगलैंड के पूर्व ऑलराउंडर विलफ्रेड रोड्स ने 30 साल और 315 दिन तक  इंटरनेशनल क्रिकेट खेला था। वे टेस्ट क्रिकेट में सबसे लंबे समय तक खेलने  वाले खिलाड़ियों की लिस्ट में नंबर 1 पर हैं। 1 जून 1899 को ऑस्ट्रेलिया के  खिलाफ नॉटिंघम टेस्ट से डेब्यू करने वाले रोड्स ने करियर में कुल 58 टेस्ट  मैच खेल कर 2325 रन बनाए और 127 विकेट झटके। 3 अप्रैल 1930 को वेस्ट इंडीज  के विरुद्ध किंग्सटन में उन्होंने अपना अंतिम टेस्ट मैच खेला। 29 अक्टूबर  1877 को जन्मे रोड्स ने 1898 में अपना पहला फर्स्ट क्लास मैच खेला था।  उन्होंने अपने करियर में 1110 फर्स्ट क्लास मैच खेले, जिनमें उन्होंने  30.81 की एवरेज से 39969 रन बनाए और 16.72 की औसत से 4204 विकेट चटकाए।  इनका निधन 8 जुलाई 1973 को 95 साल की आयु में हुआ।*



*इंगलैंड के डेनिस ब्रायन क्लोज के नाम टेस्ट इतिहास का दूसरा सबसे लंबा  करियर दर्ज है। उन्होंने 26 साल और 356 दिनों तक टेस्ट क्रिकेट खेला। इतना  लंबा करियर होने के बावजूद वे कुल 22 टेस्ट मैच खेल सके। क्लोज ने 22 मैचों  की 23 पारियों में कुल 887 रन बनाए और 18 विकेट झटके। हालांकि, फर्स्ट  क्लास क्रिकेट में उनके नाम 34994 रन और 1171 विकेट दर्ज हैं। 23 जुलाई  1949 को न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ मैनचेस्टर टेस्ट से डेब्यू करने वाले क्लोज ने  8 जुलाई 1976 को करियर का अंतिम टेस्ट मैच खेला।*


*सबसे लंबे टेस्ट करियर रिकॉर्ड में तीसरे नंबर पर भी एक इंगलिश खिलाड़ी का  नाम आता है। केंट के फ्रेंक एडवर्ड वूली ने 9 अगस्त 1909 को अपना पहला  टेस्ट ऑस्ट्रेलिया के विरुद्ध ओवल में खेला था। करियर में खेले 64 टेस्ट  मैचों में इस खब्बू बल्लेबाज ने 36 की औसत से 3283 रन बनाए। उन्होंने 25  साल 13 दिन तक टेस्ट क्रिकेट खेला।*



*टेस्ट इतिहास में सबसे लंबा करियर वेस्ट इंडीज के अल्फांसो हेडली का रहा।  वे 24 साल और 10 दिन तक टेस्ट क्रिकेट में सक्रिय रहे। पनामा में 30 मई  1909 को जन्मे हेडली को क्रिकेट जगत में ब्लैक ब्रेडमैन के नाम से भी जाना  जाता है। उन्होंने अपने करियर में खेले 22 टेस्ट मैचों में 60.83 की औसत से  2190 रन बनाए। इसमें 10 शतक और 5 अर्धशतक शामिल रहे। फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट  में उनके नाम 33 सेंचुरी और 44 हाफ सेंचुरी दर्ज हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*जिम्बाब्वे के जॉन ट्रैकॉस का नाम सबसे लंबे टेस्ट करियर वाले खिलाड़ियों  की लिस्ट में पांचवें नंबर पर है। उन्होंने 23 साल और 40 दिन तक टेस्ट  क्रिकेट खेला। दक्षिण अफ्रीका की ओर से खेलते हुए टेस्ट करियर का आगाज करने  वाले ट्रैकॉस ने कुल 7 टेस्ट मैच खेले। पहले तीन टेस्ट उन्होंने साउथ  अफ्रीका की तरफ से खेले। ये तीनों मैच 1970 में हुए थे। इसके बाद 1992 में  उन्होंने जिम्बाब्वे की ओर से खेलते हुए क्रिकेट में वापसी की। जिम्बाब्वे  की ओर से उन्होंने चार टेस्ट मैच खेले।*



*इंगलैंड के जैक हॉब्स का टेस्ट करियर 22 साल और 233 दिन लंबा रहा। इस दौरान  खेले 61 टेस्ट मैचों में उन्होंने 56.94 की औसत से 5410 रन बनाए। हॉब्स के  नाम 61760 फर्स्ट क्लास रन भी दर्ज हैं। प्रथम श्रेणी क्रिकेट में इससे  अधिक रन किसी बल्लेबाज ने नहीं बनाए। हॉब्स ने अपने करियर में 15 टेस्ट और  199 फर्स्ट क्लास सेंचुरी लगाई।*



*इंगलैंड के ही जॉर्ज गन के नाम सातवां सबसे लंबा टेस्ट करियर दर्ज है।  उन्होंने 22 साल और 120 दिनों तक टेस्ट क्रिकेट खेला। इस दौरान खेले कुल 15  टेस्ट मैचों में उन्होंने 2 शतकों और 7 अर्धशतकों समेत 1120 रन बनाए।*

----------


## ingole

*पांच साल पहले कुछ यूं निकाला था युवराज ने पाक का दम**भारत और पाकिस्तान के बीच क्रिकेट का रोमांच एक बार फिर लौटने के ट्रैक पर  है। आगमी दिसंबर के दूसरे हफ्ते में दोनों टीमों के बीच तीन वनडे सीरीज  होगी। पांच सालों बाद दोनों टीमों के बीच बाइलेटरल सीरीज होने जा रही है।  अंतिम बार साल 2007 में पाकिस्तान ने भारत दौरा किया था।

2007 में हुई उस वनडे सीरीज में मेजबान टीम ने बाजी मारी थी। आइए, तस्वीरों  की जुबानी जानते हैं भारत और पाकिस्तान के बीच हुई उस श्रृंखला का हाल...*


*पहला वनडे - 5 नवंबर 2007 - सीरीज का पहला मुकाबला गुवाहाटी में रखा गया  था। पाकिस्तान के कप्तान शोएब मलिक ने टॉस जीत कर पहले बल्लेबाजी का फैसला  किया। मोहम्मद यूसुफ के नाबाद 82 रन और सलमान बट्ट के अर्धशतक के दम पर पाक  ने मेजबान के सामने 240 रन का लक्ष्य रखा। टीम इंडिया के कप्तान महेंद्र  सिंह धोनी (63 रन) ने युवराज सिंह (58 रन) के साथ मिल कर टीम को 5 विकेट से  जीत दिला दी। धोनी मैन ऑफ द मैच रहे।*


*दूसरा वनडे - 8 नवंबर, 2007 - मोहाली में हुए सीरीज के दूसरे मुकाबले में  पासा अचानक से पलट गया। इस वनडे में सचिन तेंडुलकर ने 99 रन की यादगार पारी  खेली। शतक के करीब पहुंचने के बाद उमर गुल ने सचिन को आउट कर दिया। 321 रन  का विशाल स्कोर बनाने के बावजूद वह मुकाबला भारत 4 विकेट से हार गया था।  पाकिस्तान की जीत के हीरो रहे थे 117 रन की पारी खेलने वाले यूनिस खान।  मेहमान टीम ने 1 गेंद शेष रहते ही 322 रन के टार्गेट को पूरा कर लिया था।*


*
तीसरा वनडे - 11 नवंबर, 2007 - मोहाली में पिटने के बाद धोनी के धुरंधरों  ने कानपुर के ग्रीन पार्क में पाकिस्तान को पीला कर दिया। उस मैच को भारत  46 रन से जीता था। भारत की जीत के हीरो बने युवराज सिंह। उन्होंने 77 रन की  पारी खेलने के साथ-साथ किफायती गेंदबाजी करते हुए 1 विकेट भी झटका था। पाक  के लिए सलामी बल्लेबाज सलमान बट्ट ने 129 रन जरूर बनाए, पर वे टीम को जीत  नहीं दिला सके। 295 रन का पीछा करते हुए मेहमान टीम 47.2 ओवरों में 248 रन  बना कर ऑलआउट हो गई।*

----------


## ingole

*चौथा वनडे - 15 नवंबर, 2007 - अब भारत-पाक सीरीज का काफिला पहुंचा  ग्वालियर। देश के दिल में बसे इस शहर में मेजबान टीम ने 6 विकेट से  धमाकेदार जीत दर्ज की। इस मैच में मोहम्मद यूसुफ 99 रन बना कर नाबाद रहे।  ऐसा करने वाले वे एकमात्र पाकिस्तानी बल्लेबाज हैं। तेंडुलकर 16 चौकों से  सजी 97 रन की पारी खेल कर टीम की जीत के हीरो रहे। उनके अलावा युवराज सिंह  ने 53 रन और कप्तान धोनी ने 45 रन की नाबाद पारियां खेलीं। सहवाग ने भी 43  रन का योगदान दिया। इस जीत के साथ ही भारत ने सीरीज पर 3-1 की अजेय बढ़त ले  ली थी।*



*पांचवा वनडे - 18 नवंबर, 2007 - सीरीज के अंतिम मुकाबले में मेहमान टीम ने  31 रन से जीत दर्ज कर हार का अंतर कम किया। जयपुर के सवाई मान सिंह  स्टेडियम में खेले गए उस मुकाबले में एक बार फिर युवराज सिंह का ऑलराउंडर  फॉर्म देखने को मिला था। युवी ने 1 विकेट लेने के साथ 3 चौकों व 1 छक्के से  सजी 50 रन की पारी खेली थी। इस कोशिश के बावजूद टीम इंडिया पाक द्वारा दिए  307 रन के लक्ष्य को हासिल नहीं कर सकी थी। पूरी टीम एक गेंद शेष रहते ही  275 रन बना कर ऑल आउट हो गई थी। पाक की जीत के हीरो रहे थे टेनिस स्टार  सानिया मिर्जा के शौहर शोएब मलिक (89 रन, 3 विकेट)। इस मैच से दो  खिलाड़ियों ने वनडे करियर का आगाज किया था। भारत के प्रवीण कुमार और  पाकिस्तान के सरफराज नवाज का यह पहला वनडे था।*



*इस सीरीज में सबसे बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन युवराज सिंह का रहा था। सीरीज में 4  अर्धशतकों समेत 272 रन और 3 विकेट लेने के लिए उन्हें मैन ऑफ द सीरीज घोषित  किया गया था।*



*भारत और पाकिस्तान के बीच सबसे पहला वनडे 1 अक्टूबर 1978 को क्वेटा में  खेला गया था। यह मैच भारत 4 रन से जीता था। दोनों टीमों के मध्य अब तक 121  वनडे हुए हैं, जिनमें से 48 मैच भारत जीता जबकि 69 में पाकिस्तान ने बाजी  मारी। 4 मैचों का नतीजा नहीं निकल सका*

----------


## ingole

*CLASSIC: ...और फूट-फूट कर रोने लगीं आफरीदी की मासूम परियां**भारत और पाकिस्तान के बीच क्रिकेट का रोमांच लौट रहा है। दिसंबर में दोनों टीमों के बीच वनडे और टी-20 मैचों की सीरीज खेली जाएगी।

भारत-पाक क्रिकेट मुकाबले का जिक्र आते ही क्रिकेटप्रेमियों के रोंगटे खड़े  होने लगते हैं। याद आता है तो मोहाली के मैदान पर हुआ आईसीसी वर्ल्ड कप  2011 का सेमी फाइनल मुकाबला।

इस मुकाबले ने वर्ल्ड कप को एक नया रंग दिया था। मोहाली के मैदान पर जब दोनों टीमें टकराईं तो प्रशंसकों की बल्ले-बल्ले हो गई।

आइए, तस्वीरों के जरिए एक बार फिर महसूस करते हैं वही रोमांच...*

----------


## ingole

*2003 वर्ल्ड कप के फाइनल में टीम इंडिया ऑस्ट्रेलिया से पिट कर खिताब से  चूक गई थी। 2011 में धोनी के धुरंधरों ने यह बाधा दूर करते हुए क्वार्टर  फाइनल में ऑस्ट्रेलिया को हरा कर अंतिम चार में अपनी सीट पक्की की। अब टीम  इंडिया का सामना था चिरप्रतिद्वंद्वी पाकिस्तान से।*


*यह ऐतिहासिक मुकाबला खेला गया मोहाली के पीसीए ग्राउंड पर। लंबे अरसे बाद  भारत और पाकिस्तान की टीमें आमने-सामने थीं। हर खेल प्रेमी जिस मुकाबले का  बेसब्री से इंतजार करता है, वर्ल्ड कप ने उसे संभव बना दिया था।*



*टीम इंडिया के कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी ने टॉस जीत कर पहले बल्लेबाजी का  फैसला किया। पाकिस्तानी गेंदबाज सचिन तेंडुलकर और वीरेंद्र सहवाग को सस्ते  में निपटाने के इरादे से उतरे थे, लेकिन इस जोड़ी ने उनके मंसूबे पूरे नहीं  होने दिए।*



*मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन ने 11 चौकों की मदद से बेहतरीन 85 रन की पारी खेली।  वे इसी मुकाबले में अपना 100वां इंटरनेशनल शतक पूरा कर लेते, लेकिन सईद  अजमल ने 37वें ओवर की अंतिम गेंद पर शाहिद आफरीदी के हाथों लपकवा कर उन्हें  महज 15 रन दूर आउट कर दिया। उन्हें इस पारी के दौरान लगभग पांच जीवनदान  मिले।*

----------


## ingole

*सचिन के अर्धशतक के दम पर भारत ने पाकिस्तान के सामने 261 रन का लक्ष्य  रखा। बल्लेबाजी के लिए मुफीद मोहाली की पिच पर यह टार्गेट कोई बड़ा नहीं  था, लेकिन भारतीय गेंदबाज पाकिस्तानी बल्लेबाजों पर कुछ इस कदर हावी हुए कि  यह लक्ष्य भी पड़ोसियों के लिए पहाड़ बन गया।*



*पाकिस्तान की 29 रन से हार के बाद मिस्बाह उल हक की धीमी बल्लेबाजी की बहुत  आलोचना हुई। उन्होंने 76 गेंदों का सामना करते हुए 5 चौकों व 1 छक्के की  मदद से 56 रन बनाए। जहीर खान ने उन्हें अंतिम ओवर की पांचवी गेंद पर विराट  कोहली के हाथों लपकवा कर टीम इंडिया को फाइनल में पहुंचाया।*



*इस मैच के दौरान हुई तीन बातें सबसे अहम रहीं। पहली, पांच जीवनदान वाला  सचिन तेंडुलकर का अर्धशतक। दूसरी, मिस्बाह उल हक की धीमी बल्लेबाजी। तीसरी,  हार के बाद कप्तान शाहिद आफरीदी की बेटियों के आंसू। पाकिस्तान के वर्ल्ड  कप से बाहर होते ही उनकी बेटियां रोने लगीं। इस घटना को वहां खड़े  रिपोर्टरों ने कवर किया। जब उनसे पूछा गया कि उनकी टीम क्यों हारी, तो  मासूम बच्चियों तक ने मिस्बाह उल हक की धीमी पारी को कारण बता दिया। महज 8  साल की बच्ची तक समझ गई थी कि मिस्बाह धीमे खेल रहे हैं।*


*
इस जीत के साथ ही टीम इंडिया ने पाकिस्तान पर वर्ल्ड कप के सभी मुकाबलों में जीत दर्ज करने के रिकॉर्ड को बरकरार रखा।*

----------


## ingole

*धोनी v/s कपिल : चार कारण जो बनाते हैं 1983 वर्ल्ड कप को स्पेशल**भारत के महानतम कप्तानों में शुमार कपिल देव की अगुवाई में टीम इंडिया ने 29 साल पहले 25 जून को पहला वर्ल्ड कप जीता था। 

सात समंदर पार इंगलैंड के लॉर्ड्स मैदान पर मिली उस एक जीत ने पूरे देश को  एकजुट कर दिया था। इसके पूरे 28 साल बाद अपनी ही धरती पर टीम इंडिया ने  श्रीलंका को फाइनल में मात दे कर 2011 वर्ल्ड कप खिताब जीता।

भारतीय क्रिकेट के इतिहास में ये दोनों ही जीत खास हैं, लेकिन कुछ बातें  ऐसी हैं जो कि 1983 में वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ मिली जीत को ज्यादा स्पेशल  बनाती हैं।

आइए एक नजर में देखते हैं कैसे कपिल देव के बांकुरे थे धोनी के धुरंधरों से ज्यादा खास...*

----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole

*1983 वर्ल्ड कप** - टीम इंडिया सभी क्रिकेट पंडितों को गलत साबित करते हुए  फाइनल में पहुंची थी। उस जमाने में वेस्ट इंडीज के क्रिकेटरों का जलवा था।  दुनियाभर की क्रिकेट टीमें जोएल गार्नर, मेल्कम मार्शल और माइकल होल्डिंग  जैसे दिग्गज गेंदबाजों के नाम से ही थर्रा जाती थीं। ऐसे में तब पिद्दी सी  रही टीम इंडिया ने टूर्नामेंट में दो बार कैरेबियाई टीम को धूल चटाई। पहले  ग्रुप मुकाबले में और फिर फाइनल में कपिल देव एंड कंपनी ने वेस्ट इंडीज को  बौना साबित कर दिया था।*



*2011 वर्ल्ड कप** - एशियाई उप-महाद्वीप में हुए 2011 वर्ल्ड कप में भारतीय  टीम शुरुआत से ही फेवरेट टीम थी। सबसे पहले टीम के पास घरेलू मैदान का  कंफर्ट लेवल था। इसके बाद टीम में सचिन तेंडुलकर, महेंद्र सिंह धोनी और  युवराज सिंह जैसे नामचीन और अनुभवी खिलाड़ी थे। इन सब बातों ने धोनी के  धुरंधरों का पलड़ा भारी कर दिया था।*

----------


## ingole

*1983 वर्ल्ड कप -* *इस टूर्नामेंट में भारतीय टीम ने कुल 8 मैच खेले थे, जिसमें से 6 में उसे जीत मिली और दो में हार।*


*2011 वर्ल्ड कप - एशियाई उप-महाद्वीप में हुए इस टूर्नामेंट में टीम इंडिया  ने 9 प्रतिद्वंदी टीमों का सामना किया। इसमें से 10 में से 7 मुकाबलों में धोनी के  धुरंधरों ने जीत दर्ज की, 2 मैच गंवाए और 1 मैच टाई रहा।*

----------


## ingole

*1983 वर्ल्ड कप* *- कपिल देव की सेना वर्ल्ड कप का खिताब अपने गेंदबाजों के  बूते जीती थी। फाइनल मुकाबले में भी टीम के बल्लेबाज कुल 183 रन बना कर ऑल  आउट हो गए थे, लेकिन मदन लाल जैसे गेंदबाजों ने मैच का पासा पलट दिया। टीम  के कप्तान कपिल देव खुद एक गेंदबाजी ऑलराउंडर थे।*



*2011 वर्ल्ड कप** - धोनी सेना का सबसे मजबूत पक्ष था बल्लेबाजी। सचिन  तेंडुलकर, युवराज सिंह, गौतम गंभीर और धोनी जैसे धाकड़ बल्लेबाजों ने हर  मोर्चे पर अपने गेंदबाजों का काम आसान कर दिया।*

----------


## ingole

*1983 वर्ल्ड कप** - 29 साल पहले हुए वर्ल्ड कप में टीम इंडिया की जीत एक कारण  से अधिक महान थी। उस टूर्नामेंट में भारत को तत्कालीन चैंपियन टीम वेस्ट  इंडीज से तीन बार टकराना पड़ा था। दो बार ग्रुप मुकाबलों में और एक बार  फाइनल में कपिल देव के धुरंधरों को क्लाइव लॉयड की सेना का सामना करना  पड़ा। ग्रुप मैचों में एक मैच भारत जीता और एक हार गया। कैरेबियाई टीम के  अलावा टीम इंडिया को मजबूत ऑस्ट्रेलिया से भी दो बार भिड़ना पड़ा था,  जिसमें से एक बार भारत जीता और एक बार हारा।*




*2011 वर्ल्ड कप** - टीम इंडिया के लिए ग्रुप मैचों की राह बहुत आसान रही।  इंडिया को आयरलैंड, नीदरलैंड्स और बांग्लादेश जैसे आसान प्रतिद्वंदी मिले।  इस कारण भारतीय टीम की फाइनल में पहुंचने की राह और आसान हो गई।*

----------


## ingole

*


25 जून का दिन भारतीय इतिहास का सबसे यादगार दिन है। 1983 में इसी दिन कपिल  देव की सेना ने उस समय क्रिकेट की दबंग टीम वेस्ट इंडीज को धूल चटा कर  पहला वर्ल्ड खिताब जीता था। हालांकि, इसके बाद से टीम इंडिया एक बार और भी  वर्ल्ड चैंप होने का रुतबा हासिल कर चुकी है, लेकिन पहला खिताब सबसे खास  था।

आइए एक नजर डालते हैं इस खास मुकाबले के कुछ ऐसे पलों पर जो कभी चर्चा में नहीं आ सके...*

----------


## ingole

*1983 के वर्ल्ड कप में जब टीम इंडिया खिताबी मुकाबले में पहुंची तो किसी को  भरोसा नहीं था कि यह पिद्दी टीम कोई कमाल कर सकती है। सटोरिए भी अपना दांव  उस जमाने की सबसे मजबूत टीम वेस्ट इंडीज पर लगा रहे थे। 232,081 प्रशंसक  इस मैच को देखने के लिए लॉर्ड्स मैदान पर पहुंचे थे। इससे पहले दो वर्ल्ड  कप और आयोजित हो चुके थे, लेकिन किसी के फाइनल में इतने दर्शक नहीं आए थे।*

----------


## ingole

*वेस्ट इंडीज के कप्तान क्लाइव लॉयड इस बात को जानते थे कि यदि भारतीय टीम  की बल्लेबाजी को तहसनहस कर दिया जाए तो जीत की राह आसान हो जाएगी। युवा  गेंदबाज विंसटन डेविस ने ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ सेमी फाइनल में 7 विकेट झटक  कर नया वनडे रिकॉर्ड बनाया था, लेकिन कप्तान लॉयड ने डेविस के स्थान पर  अनुभवी जोएल गार्नर को खेलाया। लॉयड की आशा के अनुरूप भारतीय बल्लेबाज  फ्लॉप साबित हुए। के. श्रीकांत की 38 और संदीप पाटिल की 27 रन की उपयोगी  पारियों के दम पर किसी तरह भारत ने 183 रन बनाए। भारतीय बल्लेबाजों को  परेशान करने के लिए वेस्ट इंडीज के लैरी गोम्स और विवियन रिचर्ड्स बीच-बीच  में ओवर डालने आ जाते थे। श्रीकांत, संदीप पाटिल और मदन लाल ने इनका तोड़  स्वीप शॉट खेल कर निकाला।*

----------


## ingole

*भारतीय बल्लेबाज मोहिंदर अमरनाथ के खिलाफ डाली गई लगभग हर गेंद बाउंसर थी।  अमरनाथ ने लगभग 80 बाउंसर गेंदों का सामना करते हुए तीन चौकों समेत 26 रन  बनाए थे।*

----------


## ingole

*भारतीय बल्लेबाज बलविंदर संधू लाल पगड़ी के ऊपर नीले रंग का हेलमेट पहन कर  मैदान पर पहुंचे थे। कैरेबियाई तेज गेंदबाज गार्नर ने अपनी शॉर्ट पिच गेंद  से उन्हें चौंका दिया। गेंद सीधे जाकर संधू के सिर पर लगी। कैरेबियाई  विकेटकीपर डुजॉन ने संधू से उनका हाल चाल पूछा, लेकिन शायद संधू उनकी भाषा  समझ नहीं सके और गुस्से से लाल हो गए। वे 11 रन बनाकर नाबाद रहे थे। संधू  ने इस बाउंसर का बदला सलामी बल्लेबाज गॉर्डन ग्रिनेज को महज 1 रन के स्कोर  पर क्लीन बोल्ड कर लिया। पहला विकेट कुल 5 रन के स्कोर पर गिरने के बाद  डेसमंड हेयन्स और विवियन रिचर्ड्स ने मिल कर पारी को संभाल लिया।*

----------


## ingole

*कैरेबियाई कप्तान क्लाइव लॉयड के पहला रन लेते ही मांसपेशियों में खिंचाव आ  गया था। इसके बाद उन्होंने रनर हेयन्स की मदद से कुल 16 गेंदें खेलीं और 8  रन बनाए।*

----------


## ingole

*कपिल देव की बनाना स्विंग और संधू की नई गेंद ने कैरेबियाई बल्लेबाजों का  क्रीज पर टिकना मुश्किल कर दिया था। संधू ने 32 रन दे कर 2 विकेट हासिल  किए। कप्तान कपिल देव ने अपने 11 ओवरों की गेंदबाजी में 4 ओवर मेडन डाले और  साथ ही एंडी रोबर्ट्स का विकेट हासिल किया*

----------


## ingole

*इंडिया के लिए स्टार गेंदबाज रहे मोहिंदर अमरनाथ और मदन लाल। दोनों ने 3-3  विकेट चटकाए। मदन लाल ने हेयन्स, विवियन रिचर्ड्स और लैरी गोम्स के कीमती  विकेट हासिल किए। इस घातक गेंदबाजी के सामने पूरी कैरेबियाई टीम महज 140 रन  के योग पर ऑल आउट हो गई। टीम इंडिया ने वेस्ट इंडीज को 43 रन से हरा कर  खिताब पर कब्जा जमा लिया।*

----------


## ingole

*RECORD: इस मामले में सचिन का 'बाप' था ये छुटकू**


मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर का नाम सबसे पहले एक स्कूली मैच में  नाबाद 329 रन बनाने के बाद चर्चा में आया था। वैसे तो सचिन के इस रिकॉर्ड  को मुंबई के एक बच्चे ने 2009 में तोड़ा था, लेकिन क्या आप जानते हैं  स्कूली क्रिकेट में सर्वोच्च स्कोर किस खिलाड़ी के नाम है ? आइए हम आपको  बताते हैं इस 'हट के' रिकॉर्ड के बारे में। 
27 जून 1899 को भारत  में जन्मे आर्थर एडवर्ड कॉलिंस नाम के बच्चे ने लंदन के मशहूर क्लिफ्टन  कॉलेज में नाबाद 628 रन की पारी खेल सबसे बड़े निजी स्कोर का रिकॉर्ड बनाया  था।*

----------


## ingole

*क्लिफ्टन कॉलेज में कई काउंटी क्रिकेट रिकॉर्ड बने हैं। मशहूर बल्लेबाज  डब्लू जी ग्रेस ने ग्लूसेस्टरशायर की ओर से खेलते हुए इसी मैदान पर 13  सेंचुरी लगाई थी।*



*आर्थर का जन्म संयोग से भारत के हजारीबाग में हुआ था। उनके पिता इंडियन  सिविल सर्विसेज में जज थे। महज 11 साल की आयु में उन्होंने अपने माता-पिता  को खो दिया था।*




*स्कूली अंडर-14 मैच के दौरान मैदान की हालत बेहद खराब थी। वहां रन बनाना  बेहद मुश्किल था। यह मैच स्कूल में होने वाले लंच ब्रेक के दौरान खेला जा  रहा था। खराब परिस्थितियों के बावजूद कॉलिंस ने महज 150 मिनट में 200 रन  ठोक दिए थे।*



*उस ग्राउंड पर चौके व छक्के लगाना लगभग नामुमकिन था। इस कारण कॉलिंस को सभी  रन भाग कर लेने पड़े थे। उन्होंने कुल 6 घंटा 45 मिनट तक बल्लेबाजी करते  हुए नाबाद 628 रन बनाए थे। वे यहीं नहीं थमे। कॉलिंस ने गेंद से भी कमाल  दिखाते हुए मैच में कुल 11 विकेट चटकाए थे।*

----------


## ingole

*CLASSIC: जब अंपायर के खून का प्यासा हो गया ये अंग्रेज कप्तान!**क्रिकेट के मैदान पर अकसर खिलाड़ी अपना आपा खो बैठते हैं। जीत के जुनून में  वो प्रतिद्वंद्वी खिलाड़ी को नीचा दिखाने के लिए बहसबाजी तक पर उतारू हो  जाते हैं, लेकिन यदि खिलाड़ियों को नियंत्रित करने के लिए मैदान पर तैनात  अंपायर ही उलझने लगे तो? पाकिस्तान के शकूर राणा का नाम इसी कारण क्रिकेट  इतिहास के सबसे विवादास्पद अंपायरों में शुमार है।

आइए जानते हैं राणा और उनके विवादों से जुड़ी पूरी दास्तां...*

----------


## ingole

*राणा का जन्म 3 अप्रैल 1936 को पाकिस्तान के लाहौर में हुआ था। राणा ने  बतौर खिलाड़ी कुल 11 प्रथम श्रेणी मैच खेले थे। इनमें वो कुल 226 रन बना  सके।*

----------


## ingole

*शकूर राणा को उनकी बल्लेबाजी से अधिक अंपायरिंग के लिए जाना गया। हालांकि  राणा की अंपायरिंग तो उम्दा थी, फिर भी मैदान पर इंग्लैंड के कप्तान माइक  गैटिंग के साथ हुए विवाद ने उन्हें बदनाम कर दिया। राणा ने पहली बार 1974  में पाकिस्तान बनाम वेस्ट इंडीज मैच में बतौर अंपायर इंटरनेशनल डेब्यू  किया।*

----------


## ingole

*1987 को पाकिस्तान और इंग्लैंड के बीच हुआ फैसलाबाद टेस्ट राणा के करियर का  सबसे विवादास्पद मुकाबला था। हुआ कुछ यूं कि इंग्लैंड के एडी हेमिंग्स ने  एक गेंद डाली जिसे राणा ने डेड बॉल करार दे दिया। अंपायर के इस फैसले पर  इंग्लैंड के कप्तान माइक गैटिंग भड़क उठे।*

----------


## ingole

*राणा का तर्क था कि गैटिंग ने गेंदबाज के रन अप शुरू करने के बाद फील्डिंग  में परिवर्तन किया है। क्रिकेट के नियमों के अनुसार एक कप्तान ऐसा नहीं कर  सकता। लेकिन गैटिंग को यह बात अच्छी नहीं लगी। उन्होंने शकूर राणा के साथ  गाली गलौंच शुरू कर दी। जवाब में राणा ने भी अभद्र भाषा में गैटिंग का जवाब  दिया। मामला इतना बढ़ गया कि राणा ने अंपायरिंग करने से मना कर दिया।*

----------


## ingole

*राणा ने यह मांग रखी कि जबतक गैटिंग उनसे लिखित माफी नहीं मांगेंगे वो  मैदान पर नहीं जाएंगे। इस कारण दिन का खेल जल्दी समाप्त करना पड़ा। इस  वाकये के कारण गैटिंग की कप्तानी खतरे में पड़ गई थी। अंततः उन्हें राणा से  माफी मांगनी पड़ी।*

----------


## ingole

*इससे पहले दिसंबर 1984 में राणा के एक फैसले पर न्यूजीलैंड के कप्तान  जेरेमी कोनी ने उंगली उठाई थी। राणा ने पाकिस्तान के जावेद मियांदाद के  पक्ष में फैसला दिया था। इसके बाद कोनी ने अपनी टीम के साथ मैदान छोड़ने की  धमकी दे डाली थी।*

----------


## ingole

*इस वाकये के बाद आईसीसी को मजबूरन तटस्थ अंपायर का नियम लाना पड़ा। इसके  अंतर्गत एक टेस्ट मैच के दौरान मेजबान टीम के अंपायर नहीं हो सकते।*

----------


## ingole

*दुलीप सिंह :इंग्लैंड के लिए खेला रिकॉर्डतोड़ क्रिकेट, फिर भी हैं इंडियन HERO*

*भारतीय क्रिकेट इतिहास में कई दिग्गज खिलाड़ी हुए हैं।  ऐसे ही एक  खिलाड़ी केएस दुलीप सिंह जी  है। इस महान बल्लेबाज  और उनके नाम पर रखे गए दुलीप ट्रॉफी की 10 खास  बातें...*

----------


## ingole

*दुलीप सिंह :इंग्लैंड के लिए खेला रिकॉर्डतोड़ क्रिकेट, फिर भी हैं इंडियन HERO

**दुलीप सिंहजी का जन्म 13 जून 1905 को काठियावाड़ के सरोदर में हुआ था।  दुलीप रंजीतसिंहजी के भतीजे थे। दुलीप सिंह जी को जवानसिंहजी जडेजा और  स्मिथ के नाम से भी पुकारा जाता था।*

----------


## ingole

*दुलीप सिंह ने इंग्लैंड की ओर से 12 टेस्ट मैच खेले। इंग्लैंड के अलावा  दुलीप कैम्ब्रिज यूनिवर्सिटी, हिंदू और ससेक्स की टीमों से भी जुड़े।  इंग्लैंड के लिए खेले महज 12 टेस्ट मैचों में दुलीप ने 3 शतक और 5 अर्धशतक  लगाए थे। प्रथम श्रेणी क्रिकेट में दुलीप के नाम 15,485 रन दर्ज हैं। इसमें  50 शतक और 64 अर्धशतक शामिल हैं। 1930 में ससेक्स की ओर से बल्लेबाजी करते  हुए दुलीप ने महज 330 मिनट में 333 रन बनाए थे। यह मुकाबला नॉर्थेम्पटन और  ससेक्स के बीच होव में खेला गया था।*

----------


## ingole

*दुलीप सिंह :इंग्लैंड के लिए खेला रिकॉर्डतोड़ क्रिकेट, फिर भी हैं इंडियन HERO

**क्रिकेट करियर और अनुभव के आधार पर दुलीप सिंहजी को ऑस्ट्रेलिया और  न्यूजीलैंड में भारत का उच्चायुक्त नियुक्त किया गया। यही नहीं उन्हें  सौराष्ट्र में चेयरमैन ऑफ पब्लिक सर्विस कमिशन नियुक्त किया गया।*

----------


## ingole

*दुलीप सिंह :इंग्लैंड के लिए खेला रिकॉर्डतोड़ क्रिकेट, फिर भी हैं इंडियन HERO*
*

दुलीप सिंहजी की खासियत थी उनका लेट कट शॉट। खराब सेहत के कारण दुलीप  सिंहजी अधिक समय तक क्रिकेट नहीं खेल सके। 5 दिसंबर 1959 को दिल का दौरा  पड़ने से उनका निधन हुआ।*

----------


## ingole

*दुलीप सिंह के नाम पर ही भारतीय घरेलू क्रिकेट की प्रतिष्ठित दुलीप ट्रॉफी  का नाम रखा गया। इस टूर्नामेंट की शुरुआत 1961 में की गई। इस टूर्नामेंट  में नोर्थ जोन और वेस्ट जोन की टीमों का दबदबा रहा है। दोनों टीमें 17-17  बार खिताब की विजेता रही हैं। हालांकि वर्तमान में सेंट्रल जोन इसका  चैंपियन है।*

----------


## ingole

*लिटिल मास्टर के नाम से मशहूर रहे गावस्कर ने अपने करियर में अनगिनत  रिकॉर्ड बनाए। उन्होंने अपनी बल्लेबाजी से सभी को प्रभावित किया। आइए,  जानते हैं इस दिग्गज के करियर की आगाज से अंत तक की पूरी कहानी, तस्वीरों  की जुबानी...*

----------


## ingole

*गावस्कर ने 1966 में फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट खेलना शुरू किया था। घरेलू  क्रिकेट में बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन की बदौलत उन्हें 1971 में वेस्ट इंडीज जाने  वाली टीम इंडिया का हिस्सा बनने का मौका मिला। मुंबई के इस धाकड़ बल्लेबाज  ने अपने पहले ही टूर पर अपना दम सबको दिखा दिया।*

----------


## ingole

*गावस्कर को अपना पहला मैच 18 फरवरी 1971 को किंग्सटन में खेलना था, लेकिन  उंगली के नाखून में इंफेक्शन होने के कारण वे नहीं खेल सके। पांच टेस्ट  मैचों की सीरीज के दूसरे मैच में गावस्कर को पहला मौका मिला। 6 मार्च 1971  को पोर्ट ऑफ स्पेन में हुए उस मुकाबले में गावस्कर ने दोनों पारियों में  अर्धशतक लगाया। पहली पारी में उन्होंने जहां 65 रन बनाए, वहीं दूसरी पारी  में उन्होंने 67 रन बनाए। इन्ही दो पारियों के दम पर भारत ने मेजबान विंडीज  को 7 विकेट से हराया।*

----------


## ingole

*गावस्कर ने अपनी टेस्ट डेब्यू सीरीज में 154.80 की बेहतरीन औसत से 774 रन  बनाए। इसमें एक दोहरे शतक समेत 4 सेंचुरी व तीन हाफ सेंचुरी शामिल रहीं।  उनका सर्वोच्च स्कोर 220 रन का रहा। भारत की ओर से आज तक किसी बल्लेबाज ने  एक टेस्ट सीरीज में इतने रन नहीं बनाए हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*गावस्कर टेस्ट इतिहास में 10,000 रन पूरे करने वाले विश्व के पहले बल्लेबाज  रहे। उन्होंने अपने टेस्ट करियर में 51.12 की औसत से 10122 रन बनाए। उनके  नाम टेस्ट में 34 शतक और 48 अर्धशतक भी दर्ज हैं। उनके बाद ऑस्ट्रेलिया के  एलन बॉर्डर ने यह आंकड़ा पार किया।*

----------


## ingole

*गावस्कर ने टेस्ट में सर्वाधिक शतक लगाने का रिकॉर्ड भी लगभग दो दशकों तक  अपने नाम रखा। इस रिकॉर्ड को सचिन तेंडुलकर ने 2004 में बांग्लादेश के  खिलाफ तोड़ा। अपने अंतिम टेस्ट मैच में गावस्कर ने पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ  बेंगलुरु टेस्ट में 96 रन की पारी खेली थी। यह मैच 13 मार्च 1987 को खेले  गए इस मैच में भारत को 16 रन से हार का सामना करना पड़ा था।*

----------


## ingole

*गावस्कर की तकनीक फास्ट बॉलिंग के खिलाफ लाजवाब थी। विदेशी पिचों पर  बल्लेबाजी भी उनके बहुत रास आती थी। गावस्कर ने घर के बजाए विदेशी मैदानों  पर बेहतर औसत से रन बनाए। विदेशी पिचों पर उनकी औसत 52.11 की थी, जबकि  घरेलू पिचों पर यह 50.16 की रही।*

----------


## ingole

*वनडे क्रिकेट गावस्कर को थोड़ा कम रास आया। उन्होंने 108 वनडे मैचों में  कुल 3092 रन बनाए, जिसमें महज 1 शतक और 27 अर्धशतक शामिल रहे। उनके नाम  वनडे इतिहास का सबसे धीमा स्कोर भी दर्ज है। 7 जून 1975 में इंगलैंड के  खिलाफ लॉर्ड्स में हुए वनडे में उन्होंने 174 गेंदों का सामना करते हुए  नाबाद 36 रन बनाए थे। इस पारी को लेकर गावस्कर की बहुत आलोचना हुई थी। बिना  अर्धशतक पूरा किए इतनी गेंदें क्रिकेट इतिहास में आज तक किसी बल्लेबाज ने  नहीं खेलीं।*

----------


## Raja44

मित्र क्रिकेट के बारे मेँ काफी नौलेज रखते हो पहले मैँ भी खेलता था पर अब बौलीबोल खेलता हुँ

----------


## jonydec

cricket is my favorite sports and my favorite player is Gautam Gambhir  .

----------


## Manavji

भाई बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी दे रहे हो आप ..............!
लगे रहो !

----------


## ingole

> मित्र क्रिकेट के बारे मेँ काफी नौलेज रखते हो पहले मैँ भी खेलता था पर अब बौलीबोल खेलता हुँ





> cricket is my favorite sports and my favorite player is Gautam Gambhir  .





> भाई बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी दे रहे हो आप ..............!
> लगे रहो !



*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्तों.................*

----------


## ingole

*अपने बागी तेवरों के कारण अक्सर भारतीय क्रिकेट बोर्ड (बीसीसीआई) की आंखों  की किरकिरी बने रहने वाले विश्वकप विजेता पूर्व भारतीय कप्तान कपिल देव के  बागी इंडियन क्रिकेट लीग से इस्तीफा देने के बाद अब उनके बीच की दूरियां कम  होती नजर आ रही हैं। 


आइए जानते हैं कपिल से जुड़ी कुछ विवादास्पद सुर्खियां...*

----------


## ingole

*अक्सर कपिल भारतीय क्रिकेट के कुप्रबंधन को लेकर बीसीसीआई पर निशाना साधते रहे हैं। बोर्ड  ने आईपीएल-5 के प्ले आफ के दौरान पूर्व टेस्ट क्रिकेटरों को आमंत्रित किया था और एक भी टेस्ट  खेल चुके क्रिकेटर को बोर्ड की ओर से सम्मान चेक दिए गए थे, लेकिन टेस्ट इतिहास में भारत की  ओर से सर्वाधिक विकेट लेने वाले तेज गेंदबाज कपिल देव का नाम उन आमंत्रित खिलाडियों की सूची  से गायब था जिन्हें प्ले आफ के दौरान सम्मानित करने की घोषणा बीसीसीआई ने की थी। कपिल के  समकालीन सुनील गावसकर और रवि शास्त्री तथा उनके बाद क्रिकेट खेले अभय कुरुविला जैसे क्रिकेटर  तो इस सूची में शामिल थे, लेकिन कपिल का नाम सिरे से नदारद था। तब सवाल यह उठा था कि  बुलाए गए खिलाडिय़ों को वरीयता देने का आधार क्या है। 434 टेस्ट विकेट लेकर न्यूजीलैंड के रिचर्ड  हैडली का रिकार्ड तोडऩे से पहले कपिल भारत की पहली विश्व विजेता टीम का नेतृत्व कर चुके थे  और बतौर आलराउंडर आज भी उनकी मिसाल दी जाती है। ऐसे में कपिल और बीसीसीआई के बीच  तनाव तो होना ही था।*

----------


## ingole

*भारत के प्रस्तावित खेल विधेयक 2011 का कई नामी खिलाड़ियों ने समर्थन किया था, लेकिन  बीसीसीआई और भारतीय ओलंपिक संघ इसके विरोध में थे। जिस पर भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के पूर्व  कप्तान कपिल देव का कहना था कि क्रिकेट बोर्ड को भी ज़िम्मेदार बनना पड़ेगा और अगर सारे संघ  इसे अपना रहे हैं तो फिर बीसीसीआई को आपत्ति क्यों है। कपिल के ऐसा कहने से बीसीसीआई उनके खिलाफ हो गय़ा था।*

----------


## ingole

*इसी तरह पूर्व भारतीय कप्तान कपिल देव ने टीम इंडिया की इंग्लैंड दौरे पर शर्मनाक पराजय के  बाद कहा था कि खिलाड़ियों और भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड (बीसीसीआई) के बीच समन्वय की कमी  के कारण टीम इंडिया को इंग्लैंड दौरे में शर्मनाक पराजय का मुंह देखना पड़ा। कपिल ने साथ ही टीम इंडिया के खिलाडियों को बोर्ड से यह साफ साफ कह देने की सलाह दी कि वे  लगातार क्रिकेट नहीं खेले। कपिल ने कहा कि बीसीसीआई को यह समझना चाहिए कि हमारे खिलाड़ी  पूरी तरह से फिट नहीं हैं और वह पूरे साल लगातार क्रिकेट नहीं खेल सकते हैं। कपिल के इन्हीं  तेवरों की वजह से बीसीसीआई ने उनसे किनारा कर लिय़ा था।*

----------


## ingole

*एक बार टीम इंडिया के चयनकर्ताओं में कपिल देव को शामिल नहीं किए जाने पर टीम इंडिया के  पूर्व कप्तान बीसीसीआई पर भड़क उठे थे। अपने एक बयान में उन्होंने बीसीसीआई के इस फैसले का विरोध किया था। मुख्यचनकर्ता श्रीकांत की  चुटकी लेते हुए कपिल देव ने कहा था कि उन्हें जितना प्रदर्शन करना था, वे कर चुके हैं। अब उन्हें  अपना कुर्सी प्रेम त्याग देना चाहिए और जीवन के अन्य कामों में हाथ बंटाना चाहिए। उन्होंने कहा  कि बदलाव बहुत अच्छी बात है, लेकिन किसी एक व्यक्ति को बार-बार एक जगह नहीं बैठाना चाहिए। उल्लेखनीय है कि चयनकर्ताओं की श्रेणी में शामिल होने की इच्छा 1983 विश्व कप जीत दिलाने वाले कपिल देव की भी थी।*

----------


## ingole

*हाल ही मैं यूटी क्रिकेट एसोसिएशन के प्रेसिडेंट कर्नल जज की पिछले दिनों  मृत्यु के बाद अब  एसोसिएशन को नए सिरे से बनाने की कवायद शुरू हो चुकी है। एसोसिएशन के  पदाधिकारी खुल कर  बेशक यह बोलने से कतराते हैं, लेकिन कपिल को एसोसिएशन से हटाने की बातें  उठी थी। जिसके  बाद कपिल से भास्कर ने इस सिलसिले में बात की थी तो उन्होंने कहा था कि  ‘मैं अब सिर्फ दर्शक हूं। मैं इन चीजों से काफी दूर जा चुका हूं। चंडीगढ़  में तीन एसोसिएशंस हैं, पहले वे आपस में झगड़ लें, फिर बात करें।’ यदि आपको  यूटी एसोसिएशंस से प्रेसिडेंट बनने का ऑफर आता है तो क्या आप स्वीकार  करेंगे? इस सवाल पर कपिल ने कहा, इस तरह की बातों का कोई मतलब नहीं है।  मुझे और कुछ नहीं कहना।*

----------


## Manavji

बहुत ही जानदार जानकारी है मित्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## ingole

> बहुत ही जानदार जानकारी है मित्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



*धन्यवाद मित्र...........*

----------


## ingole

*                                                     क्रिकेट  विवादों की सूची में सबसे ऊपर नाम आता है मैच फिक्सिंग और सट्टेबाजी का।
                               फिक्सिंग का नाम आते ही पाकिस्तानी क्रिकेटरों की छवि आंखों में तैर जाती  है। लेकिन क्या आप जानते हैं  
                                                           क्रिकेट के इस काले अध्याय की शुरुआत इंग्लैंड  के क्रिकेटर ने की थी।
*


*                                                इंगलैंड के विकेटकीपर* *एडवर्ड टेड पूली** ने सबसे पहली बार 1877 में सट्टेबाजी की थी।*

----------


## ingole

*मोहम्मद अजहरुद्दीन की बल्लेबाजी का लोहा दुनिया मानती है। अपने करियर में  उन्होंने कई बेहतरीन पारियां खेलीं, लेकिन इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ 1990 में लगाए  एक शतक ने उनका नाम रिकॉर्ड बुक में अमर कर दिया।

अजहरुद्दीन ने यह सैकड़ा 10 अगस्त 1990 को मैनचेस्टर में हुए टेस्ट मैच के  दौरान लगाया था। हालांकि, इस शतक के साथ उन्होंने एक खास रिकॉर्ड अपने नाम  किया था, फिर भी मैच के हीरो बने थे सचिन तेंडुलकर।

**आइए, तस्वीरें के जरिए जानते हैं आखिर क्या है वो अजहरुद्दीन का खास रिकॉर्ड और कैसे बचाई सचिन ने टीम की लाज...*

----------


## ingole

*टेस्ट क्रिकेट में एक सत्र में 100 से अधिक रन बनाने का कारनामा कुल तीन  इंडियन बैट्समैन कर पाए हैं। इसमें सबसे पहला नाम पॉली उमरीगर का आता है,  जिन्होंने 1961-62 में वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ पोर्ट ऑफ स्पेन टेस्ट में  नाबाद 172 रन की पारी खेल कर यह कारनामा किया था।*

----------


## ingole

*अजहरुद्दीन ने इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ 9 अगस्त 1990 को हुए मैनचेस्टर टेस्ट में  सेंचुरी जमाई थी। टेस्ट मैच के एक सत्र में शतक लगाने का कारनामा करने वाले  वे दूसरे भारतीय बल्लेबाज बने थे।*

----------


## ingole

*ओल्ड ट्रेफर्ड मैदान पर खेले गए टेस्ट मैच में इंग्लैंड ने पहली पारी में  519 रन का विशालकाय स्कोर खड़ा किया था। कप्तान अजहरुद्दीन ने बेहतरीन 179  रन की पारी खेल कर 432 रन का स्कोर खड़ा करने में मदद की। संजय मांजरेकर ने  93 रन और सचिन तेंडुलकर ने 68 रन का योगदान दिया था।*

----------


## ingole

*अजहरुद्दीन ने मैच के दूसरे दिन लंच के बाद के अपने स्कोर 59 नाबाद को आगे  बढ़ाते हुए उस दूसरे सत्र में 103 रन बनाए थे। चायकाल होने तक वे 162 रन  बना कर नाबाद रहे थे।*

----------


## ingole

*अजहर ने यह शतक लगा कर यह खास रिकॉर्ड तो बना लिया था, लेकिन वे दूसरी पारी  में कुल 11 रन ही बना पाए थे। ऐसे मुश्किल वक्त में सचिन तेंडुलकर ने  नाबाद 119 रन की पारी खेल कर टीम को हार से बचाया था। सचिन ने 225 मिनट तक  क्रीज पर डट कर बल्लेबाजी करते हुए 17 चौकों की मदद से 119 रन बनाए थे। इसी  कारण सचिन को मैन ऑफ द मैच का अवार्ड दिया गया था।*

----------


## ingole

*अजहरुद्दीन और उमरीगर के अलावा एक सत्र में 100 से अधिक रन बनाने का  कारनामा वीरेंद्र सहवाग ने किया। सहवाग यह कारनामा दो बार कर चुके हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*सबसे पहली बार सहवाग ने पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ 2005-06 में हुए लाहौर टेस्ट के  एक सेशन में 109 रन बनाए थे। उस मैच में उन्होंने 254 रन बनाए थे। इसके  बाद 2007-08 में साउथ अफ्रीका के विरुद्ध चेन्नई टेस्ट में वीरू ने एक सत्र  में 108 रन बना कर धमाल मचाया था। उस पारी में उन्होंने 319 रन बनाए थे।*

----------

